# Raft Guides & saftey boaters needed



## manofthehouse4now (May 7, 2005)

We are looking for a "few" good men / or women with Experience running rafts down Class IV at least and also saftey boaters on Gore Canyon in August. Top Pay..call..1-970-0030..Glenwood Springs based outfit


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

what's your phone number?
-dan


----------

